# Finally organized Nissa's closet.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I took part of today and organized Nissa's closet. I bought a few organizers at Home Depot and we're happy with the results. Take note of the empty gap I created that I will now have to work on filling!  Show us your closets and storage ideas for your fluffs clothes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Very nice! Plenty of room for more clothes!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

That is so funny, I have also been working on my new/old closet for my Breeze. First I have to say how good yours looks. I will post mine in a couple of days as not quite finished yet. But I have this beautiful cabinet with doors with drawers at the bottom that my TV used to be in and we got a flat screen so don't use it anymore So I am converting it over into her closet. It is going fine but I am doing it myself so taking a little longer. I thought I paid so much for it and hated to just give away and decided to recycle. Would love to see others ideas as well.


P.S. I had to add that it looks like Nissa has a very nice wardrobe indeed. But then again a girl can never have too much.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When I saw the title of this post I was very excited but nervous because I knew it would put not only Hunter's wardrobe to sham but also mine! I love how you have everything organized - Nissa sure is one lucky lady. Hunter would be embarrassed if I showed his storage - it's just a large sweater box for clothes and accessories, his bows are on a ribbon in my closet, his leashes (etc) hang from hooks in my closet as well. He wishes he had it as good as Nissa! Even her bows are all nicely stored! 

We're both very jealous of you Nissa!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, my poor poor boys have nothing. Leashes maybe, but nothing else. I think I'm needing a "little girl"!! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Well thanks a lot! Now Tuffy is hopping mad at me.....she has no dresses! Not a one! She has a few harness vests and a couple of sweaters, and no closet to boot! I'm not sure why she is so mad though, it's not easy putting clothes on a dog who apparently has an extremely ticklish belly. If you accidentally touch her underside she makes a very bizarre monkey sound that can scare the heck out of you. 

The closet is amazing and I adore that you captured her checking it out in the picture. It truly deserves a caption and a spot on the calendar. Great job!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim I just love Nissa's closet........Sassy on the other hand is jealous and thinking of moving in with Nissa.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Love it! My first reaction was "Wow!" She has more clothes than I do!  Kenzie doesn't have any clothes either, but that's okay - she's still growing.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! No wonder Nissa's the best-dressed diva princess in town! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Good grief! :biggrin: How long does it take you to decide what she will wear everyday? I have some people closets that you could organize case you get bored.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice!! :thmbup: I can't show mine Kim, then you'll really think I'm :wacko1: Let's just say my skin kids are jealous. :brownbag:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

cupcake and muffin are now mad bc they have to share a little space in mommys closet.. "and nissa gets all her owns!"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice ! you could be a guest on Martha Stewart. I bet she would love it.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, every girl needs a walk-in closet!! Wow, if only I could get my closet that organized!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, Kim, people like you are my heros!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love how you organized everything - it looks perfect for the little princess Nissa!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Nissa's closet looks great! You did a good job on it!

Since no one else has been brave enough to post, I'll post Lacy & Rylie's closet  Of course most of it is Lacy's stuff LOL And yes, I know I have a problem  

Looking straight into the closet...









Looking into the closet at an angle..









Lacy's dresses









Rylie's clothes and some of Lacy's shirts and hoodies









This cabinet holds sweaters and things with nighties and PJs on top..and blankets, bows and crystal collars beside it









Some of their "formal wear"


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 9 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815760


> Very nice!! :thmbup: I can't show mine Kim, then you'll really think I'm :wacko1: Let's just say my skin kids are jealous. :brownbag:[/B]


Post your's Maggie!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 9 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815819


> Nissa's closet looks great! You did a good job on it!
> 
> Since no one else has been brave enough to post, I'll post Lacy & Rylie's closet  Of course most of it is Lacy's stuff LOL And yes, I know I have a problem
> 
> ...


 :forgive me: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 9 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815819


> Nissa's closet looks great! You did a good job on it!
> 
> Since no one else has been brave enough to post, I'll post Lacy & Rylie's closet  Of course most of it is Lacy's stuff LOL And yes, I know I have a problem
> 
> ...


You do not have a pet closet, that is a Pet Boutique!!!! Love it and I love Nissa's closet!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, this is bad bad bad. The girls have a wardrobe Patti got us for Christmas but its getting full so after seeing these pictures I feel like the girls need a closet too. I'm sitting here thinking about taking apart my computer/office room and making the girls their own room so I can use that closet. This is bad! I'd have so much more room and I could put all their things in one place. I'm really going to have to do some thinking on this one!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank God I have a boy!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

ahh i've been dying to see nissa's closet for a while, and i was not disappointed! heh nissa is definitely a princess and i have no idea how you choose which dress to put her in each day! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

paddy has a few sweaters, tees, jackets, collars, etc. all thrown haphazardly in an empty pee pad box and some clear containers in the corner of my room haha


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd be embarassed to show Cosy's wardrobe. It's in two plastic BINS.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That makes Bella's three dresses look pititful. Actually, it makes my new store look pretty pitiful too. Those are gorgeous wardrobes!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow... :good post - perfect 10:

Nice closets!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

wow!!!!! incredible!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh my, my, my!!!

That is fantastic!

Me and El need to move closer to you so if case I get a wittle girl baby.....we can exchange clothes! 

So girly, girly!!

Wub it!! :wub:  :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

what a fabulous closet, for a fabulous girl!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 9 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815819


> Nissa's closet looks great! You did a good job on it!
> 
> Since no one else has been brave enough to post, I'll post Lacy & Rylie's closet  Of course most of it is Lacy's stuff LOL And yes, I know I have a problem
> 
> ...


O.M.G!!! i LOVE this closet, you are SO ORGANIZED!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lacy's closet is like 100 times more organized than mine! lol..

Do you organize human closets, or design them?? LOL!! You are talented!! My closet looks like World War 3 struck through and through.. and I am too chicken to attempt to organize it. I would seriously pay people to help me design and organize it!! You should start a new business!!!! I can be your first client! ha! :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

For all you closet people!

:huh: :shocked:   :blink:  :smstarz: :Girl power: :faint: :confused1:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815825


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 9 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815760





> Very nice!! :thmbup: I can't show mine Kim, then you'll really think I'm :wacko1: Let's just say my skin kids are jealous. :brownbag:[/B]


Post your's Maggie! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Brianna you are going to get me in trouble. :blush: These are black mail pictures for sure. Here you go Kim & Brianna.

I'm in the mist of redoing that room since my daughter moved out again and I am turning it back to the fluffs room and storage area for LMFB.

1st the clothes in the back are the boys they don't dress up that much Cody does not like to. :huh: The clothes in the front are the girls T-shirts and winter clothes (yes winter....LOL)  










Partial closet









The other part









A full view which Paula & Lynn & Des will recognize alot of them.  
The ones in the drawer are PJ's 1 drawer, harnesses 2nd drawer, misc. stuff and skirts in the 3rd drawer.

















My small HK dress collection. :smtease: 









I need to add another bar under that one because the dresses are squished and wrinkling the clothes. :brownbag: 
</span>


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah ha! Now, don't you feel better now that's off your chest! LOL
I recognize many dresses of all four of your closets!  Gigi wants to live with you all. :brownbag: She doesn't even have a closet....yet.... lol Her dresses are kind of, everywhere, we put the really delicate ones in zippy lock bags, but they're still getting messed up.  You guys are bad influences! LOL Much more organized than my closet! 

To you ladies: :forgive me: :forgive me:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 10 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816051


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815825





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 9 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815760





> Very nice!! :thmbup: I can't show mine Kim, then you'll really think I'm :wacko1: Let's just say my skin kids are jealous. :brownbag:[/B]


Post your's Maggie! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Brianna you are going to get me in trouble. :blush: These are black mail pictures for sure. Here you go Kim & Brianna.

I'm in the mist of redoing that room since my daughter moved out again and I am turning it back to the fluffs room and storage area for LMFB.

1st the clothes in the back are the boys they don't dress up that much Cody does not like to. :huh: The clothes in the front are the girls T-shirts and winter clothes (yes winter....LOL)  










Partial closet









The other part









A full view which Paula & Lynn & Des will recognize alot of them.  
The ones in the drawer are PJ's 1 drawer, harnesses 2nd drawer, misc. stuff and skirts in the 3rd drawer.

















My small HK dress collection. :smtease: 









I need to add another bar under that one because the dresses are squished and wrinkling the clothes. :brownbag: 
</span>


[/B][/QUOTE]

Maggie...NIIIICEEEE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 10 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816051


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815825





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 9 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815760





> Very nice!! :thmbup: I can't show mine Kim, then you'll really think I'm :wacko1:  Let's just say my skin kids are jealous. :brownbag:[/B]


Post your's Maggie! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Brianna you are going to get me in trouble. :blush: These are black mail pictures for sure. Here you go Kim & Brianna.

I'm in the mist of redoing that room since my daughter moved out again and I am turning it back to the fluffs room and storage area for LMFB.

1st the clothes in the back are the boys they don't dress up that much Cody does not like to. :huh: The clothes in the front are the girls T-shirts and winter clothes (yes winter....LOL)  










Partial closet









The other part









A full view which Paula & Lynn & Des will recognize alot of them.  
The ones in the drawer are PJ's 1 drawer, harnesses 2nd drawer, misc. stuff and skirts in the 3rd drawer.

















My small HK dress collection. :smtease: 









I need to add another bar under that one because the dresses are squished and wrinkling the clothes. :brownbag: 
</span>


[/B][/QUOTE]

You guys are making me feel guilty! :brownbag:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:duh oh: Ok I give up. There is no way I could even start to compare with those closets or clothes. :smstarz: I guess I should pull out my sewing machine again. :smpullhair: Which by the way has been closed and put up for over 10 years.  But I guess I do have little girls so I need to get busy and start adding to their wardrobe. :wub2: 
If any of you decide to clean your closets though, I will take any and all you want to recycle. My poor girls feel so bad now. :hiding: Mommy needs to go shopping. Hahaha. :HistericalSmiley: 
Even so, my skin kids already think my furbabies are spoiled rotten, :smtease: maybe I should show them your closets and clothes, that should shut them up. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am actually speechless - I don't know what to say! These closets are so beautiful and the clothes in them are even more beautiful. Some of you have more bows then I think I could ever fathom having let alone dresses (I do have a boy)! I love seeing the photos - if others have them please post


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:shocked: OH!! My goodness, Nissa has more clothes than I do. That is a beautiful closet AND clothes!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 10 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816051


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815825





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 9 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815760





> Very nice!! :thmbup: I can't show mine Kim, then you'll really think I'm :wacko1: Let's just say my skin kids are jealous. :brownbag:[/B]


Post your's Maggie! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Brianna you are going to get me in trouble. :blush: These are black mail pictures for sure. Here you go Kim & Brianna.

I'm in the mist of redoing that room since my daughter moved out again and I am turning it back to the fluffs room and storage area for LMFB.

1st the clothes in the back are the boys they don't dress up that much Cody does not like to. :huh: The clothes in the front are the girls T-shirts and winter clothes (yes winter....LOL)  










Partial closet









The other part









A full view which Paula & Lynn & Des will recognize alot of them.  
The ones in the drawer are PJ's 1 drawer, harnesses 2nd drawer, misc. stuff and skirts in the 3rd drawer.

















My small HK dress collection. :smtease: 









I need to add another bar under that one because the dresses are squished and wrinkling the clothes. :brownbag: 
</span>


[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG Maggie, we've got lots of catching up to do! I happily showed my husband your pictures to show him how much "worse" it could be so thank you so much for that! :smrofl:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Both of you girls closets are a scream!!!!!!!!! Poor Maisie doesn't have one dress!!!!!!! I better get hopping haha I mean shopping! :hump:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW! LOVE it! You are so organized! She has a super nice walk-in closet - every girls dream!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow! Susie & Sadie have some serious catching up to do! These pictures put their wardrobe to shame! :brownbag: 

I LOVE seeing these pics! Everyone's closets are fabulous and so well organized! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 10 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816025


> O.M.G!!! i LOVE this closet, you are SO ORGANIZED!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lacy's closet is like 100 times more organized than mine! lol..
> 
> Do you organize human closets, or design them?? LOL!! You are talented!! My closet looks like World War 3 struck through and through.. and I am too chicken to attempt to organize it. I would seriously pay people to help me design and organize it!! You should start a new business!!!! I can be your first client! ha! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks Haha I've never thought about organizing closets before. My own closet isn't as organized or nice looking as my dogs LOL. But maybe one day


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

OMG Maggie, we've got lots of catching up to do! I happily showed my husband your pictures to show him how much "worse" it could be so thank you so much for that! :smrofl:
[/QUOTE]

Kim that's too funny! I guess you didn't tell him that's two girls vs Nissa so maybe you don't have to much catching up to do......LOL


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Kim that's too funny! I guess you didn't tell him that's two girls vs Nissa so maybe you don't have to much catching up to do......LOL
[/QUOTE]

shhhhhhh I won't tell if you don't.  He doesn't need to know details like that. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy smokes ! (I'm also in the "2 plastic bins category")


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow I LOVE them!! they look like shops!! lol I so wish we got more doggy clothes over here in the UK. Its much better than it was when first got bella but its still not great and most ends up being over priced. Normally you see an item for half the price on an american site.. so not fair lol 

I didnt dare show this to bella, she has maybe 20 to 30 tops/dresses etc but wouldn't ever talk to me again..she would feel soo neglected after seeing all that


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, FABULOUS closets on you girls!! :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: 

I'm trying to pick my jaw up from the floor. Love the hello kitty one especially!!! Love all three, really! 

Casanova has one winter jacket and one hoodie- he hates them, never wears them. I'm seriously in shock right now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: holy cow !!!! :OMG!: 

She looks so cute in the picture, that dress is so cute on her :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 9 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815706


> I took part of today and organized Nissa's closet. I bought a few organizers at Home Depot and we're happy with the results. Take note of the empty gap I created that I will now have to work on filling!  Show us your closets and storage ideas for your fluffs clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm impressed. Coco's things are in a bag sitting on the bottom of MY closet. What a special girl you have! :biggrin:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 9 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815819


> Nissa's closet looks great! You did a good job on it!
> 
> Since no one else has been brave enough to post, I'll post Lacy & Rylie's closet  Of course most of it is Lacy's stuff LOL And yes, I know I have a problem
> 
> ...



This is an awesome closet!!!!! Coconut has a few dresses but she doesn't like to wear them.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, having looked at this whole thread, I've got to say that my mouth is actually hanging open. I've never in my life seen anything quite like that. First of all, those closets are neater than MY closet, and, secondly, I cannot imagine how in the world any dog could possibly WEAR all those clothes. I'm still trying to grasp this. :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I *LOVE* this thread!!!! :wub: I had to show my fiance...b/c he thinks that I'm really bad. Little did he know that I was in good company!!!!!  

Ok, Maggie and Abbie have two little closets stacked on each other.

Top Closet- This is their "matching" closet (with Maggie dresses on the top bar and Abbie's on the bottom bar)
Outside









Inside









Bottom Closet: This is their "mismatched" closet (Again Maggie had the top bar and Abbie the bottom bar)
Outside









Inside









I think both their closets are getting a lil full!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 13 2009, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817094


> I *LOVE* this thread!!!! :wub: I had to show my fiance...b/c he thinks that I'm really bad. Little did he know that I was in good company!!!!!
> 
> Ok, Maggie and Abbie have two little closets stacked on each other.
> 
> ...


Yes Melissa it's time to upgrade! Do you have an extra room you can use or just tell your hubby you need to move to a house with more closet space! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I love their outfits. :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! She has a beautiful closet. A little girls dream!. The B's have a basket. LOL


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPups @ Aug 9 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815725


> Well, my poor poor boys have nothing. Leashes maybe, but nothing else. I think I'm needing a "little girl"!! :wub:[/B]


LOL!!!!!!! You know Bentley loves clothes more than Brie.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 13 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817094


> I *LOVE* this thread!!!! :wub: I had to show my fiance...b/c he thinks that I'm really bad. Little did he know that I was in good company!!!!!
> 
> Ok, Maggie and Abbie have two little closets stacked on each other.
> 
> ...


What a great way of organizing for two! Love all the dresses, everything is beautiful!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love so many of the dresses in Maggie and Abbey's closets. Makes me wish that Des and all you other crefty ladies make dresses for little girls (and that I had one to dress up in these beautiful dresses). I think if I had a daughter it would drive her nuts because I would always want her dressed to the nines!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, neat closets. :aktion033: I keep Boo & Hannahs clothes in the dresser drawers in the spare bedroom,which is used as my sewing room. I need to show this thread to my DH & some of my friends & family. Maybe they won't think I'm such a nut if they see what the "pros" are doing.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh My God!!!
all of your closets are amazing!!!

I wish I lived in America - you can get such cute doggy clothes there!!

My girls have 1 dress, a few hoodies and t-shirts and a cute winter jumper each.....all stored in big black bin bags!
Milo doesn't have any clothes yet!

When I move I'll just have to dedicate a whole closet to them!!!
(and buy more stuff to put in it!!!!)


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol! 

My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817293


> I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol!
> 
> My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.[/B]


We'd love to see pictures! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 13 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817306


> QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817293





> I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol!
> 
> My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.[/B]


We'd love to see pictures! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have 2 furgirls, Bella and Chloe, and their wardrobe has started to take over the spare bedroom. Their clothes didn't get out of hand until I started sewing last year.  I enjoy sewing for them as much as I enjoy shopping for them. My sig other thinks I've lost my mind lol!

I'm definitely not as organized as everyone but here are some pics. 

Bella's mini closet in my bedroom. 









Cart full of PJs, t-shirts, nighties, sweaters.









Bella's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Chloe's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Blankets 









Under the bed storage


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817402


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 13 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817306





> QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817293





> I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol!
> 
> My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.[/B]


We'd love to see pictures! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have 2 furgirls, Bella and Chloe, and their wardrobe has started to take over the spare bedroom. Their clothes didn't get out of hand until I started sewing last year.  I enjoy sewing for them as much as I enjoy shopping for them. My sig other thinks I've lost my mind lol!

I'm definitely not as organized as everyone but here are some pics. 

Bella's mini closet in my bedroom. 









Cart full of PJs, t-shirts, nighties, sweaters.









Bella's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Chloe's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Blankets 









Under the bed storage 


















[/B][/QUOTE]


OMGGGG :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: your dogs have soooo many clothes! LOL


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817402


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 13 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817306





> QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817293





> I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol!
> 
> My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.[/B]


We'd love to see pictures! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have 2 furgirls, Bella and Chloe, and their wardrobe has started to take over the spare bedroom. Their clothes didn't get out of hand until I started sewing last year.  I enjoy sewing for them as much as I enjoy shopping for them. My sig other thinks I've lost my mind lol!

I'm definitely not as organized as everyone but here are some pics. 

Bella's mini closet in my bedroom. 









Cart full of PJs, t-shirts, nighties, sweaters.









Bella's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Chloe's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Blankets 









Under the bed storage 


















[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG! Everything is beautiful!!! :forgive me: You are so organized and everything is wonderful! Thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Great selection! I am dying to get a sewing machine :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 13 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817452


> Great selection! I am dying to get a sewing machine :biggrin:[/B]


Maggie, I just got a brand new sewing machine/embroidery machine and am totally loving it! I wish I could just lock myself in my sewing room full time and sew instead of going to work!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817402


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 13 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817306





> QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817293





> I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol!
> 
> My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.[/B]


We'd love to see pictures! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have 2 furgirls, Bella and Chloe, and their wardrobe has started to take over the spare bedroom. Their clothes didn't get out of hand until I started sewing last year.  I enjoy sewing for them as much as I enjoy shopping for them. My sig other thinks I've lost my mind lol!

I'm definitely not as organized as everyone but here are some pics. 

Bella's mini closet in my bedroom. 









Cart full of PJs, t-shirts, nighties, sweaters.









Bella's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Chloe's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Blankets 









Under the bed storage 


















[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow! You have their clothes in multiple locations! haha..Your girls have tons of clothes too and I know you have new ones in the mail right now LOL


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I showed all of those pictures to my mom - she said they have to be stores  

all of you have made me want to get a girl maltese so I can buy loads of cute dresses


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 14 2009, 01:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817492


> QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817402





> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 13 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817306





> QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817293





> I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol!
> 
> My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.[/B]


We'd love to see pictures! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have 2 furgirls, Bella and Chloe, and their wardrobe has started to take over the spare bedroom. Their clothes didn't get out of hand until I started sewing last year.  I enjoy sewing for them as much as I enjoy shopping for them. My sig other thinks I've lost my mind lol!

I'm definitely not as organized as everyone but here are some pics. 

Bella's mini closet in my bedroom. 









Cart full of PJs, t-shirts, nighties, sweaters.









Bella's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Chloe's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Blankets 









Under the bed storage 


















[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow! You have their clothes in multiple locations! haha..Your girls have tons of clothes too and I know you have new ones in the mail right now LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gee do you think I have a problem?? Hahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 9 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815706


> I took part of today and organized Nissa's closet. I bought a few organizers at Home Depot and we're happy with the results. Take note of the empty gap I created that I will now have to work on filling!  Show us your closets and storage ideas for your fluffs clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KIM, without a doubt Nissa is a fashionista and now that her AMAZING closet is so well organized, it will definitely be so easy for her to sort through to see what she feels like wearing today and everyday . . .gosh I need to work on mine badly. thanks for starting this wonderful thread.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 9 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815819


> Nissa's closet looks great! You did a good job on it!
> 
> Since no one else has been brave enough to post, I'll post Lacy & Rylie's closet  Of course most of it is Lacy's stuff LOL And yes, I know I have a problem
> 
> ...



OMGawd Michelle, I am drooling with envy at how organized your babies' closet is . . .my gosh I am in serious need of organizations skills . . .that is one thing I seriously am lacking in . . . 

of course I already knew that Lacy is a total DIVA even if you say she is a tomboy at heart . . :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Aug 9 2009, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815841


> Kim, this is bad bad bad. The girls have a wardrobe Patti got us for Christmas but its getting full so after seeing these pictures I feel like the girls need a closet too. I'm sitting here thinking about taking apart my computer/office room and making the girls their own room so I can use that closet. This is bad! I'd have so much more room and I could put all their things in one place. I'm really going to have to do some thinking on this one![/B]



oh great another organized Mommy . . .just love seeing everyone's closet . .yours are just as great as everyone else's . . . as I go through more photos it sure makes me feel like a bad mommy even more :bysmilie: :biggrin: thanks for sharing


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 10 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816051


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815825





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 9 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815760





> Very nice!! :thmbup: I can't show mine Kim, then you'll really think I'm :wacko1: Let's just say my skin kids are jealous. :brownbag:[/B]


Post your's Maggie! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Brianna you are going to get me in trouble. :blush: These are black mail pictures for sure. Here you go Kim & Brianna.

I'm in the mist of redoing that room since my daughter moved out again and I am turning it back to the fluffs room and storage area for LMFB.

1st the clothes in the back are the boys they don't dress up that much Cody does not like to. :huh: The clothes in the front are the girls T-shirts and winter clothes (yes winter....LOL)  










Partial closet









The other part









A full view which Paula & Lynn & Des will recognize alot of them.  
The ones in the drawer are PJ's 1 drawer, harnesses 2nd drawer, misc. stuff and skirts in the 3rd drawer.

















My small HK dress collection. :smtease: 









I need to add another bar under that one because the dresses are squished and wrinkling the clothes. :brownbag: 
</span>


[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh gosh another well organized Mommy . . . just love seeing all the clothes hanging so beautifully . . . I hate for the dresses to be creased so I hear you . . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 13 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817094


> I *LOVE* this thread!!!! :wub: I had to show my fiance...b/c he thinks that I'm really bad. Little did he know that I was in good company!!!!!
> 
> Ok, Maggie and Abbie have two little closets stacked on each other.
> 
> ...



Melissa, I do believe it is time to put Harry's handy hands to WORK . .you need to expand . . . :wub: love seeing all the wonderful outfits :biggrin: . . and great idea on having them on separate racks . . . 

Yes definintely this is making my Friday even sweeter . . .love THIS thread.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 2 furgirls, Bella and Chloe, and their wardrobe has started to take over the spare bedroom. Their clothes didn't get out of hand until I started sewing last year.  I enjoy sewing for them as much as I enjoy shopping for them. My sig other thinks I've lost my mind lol!

I'm definitely not as organized as everyone but here are some pics. 

Bella's mini closet in my bedroom. 









Cart full of PJs, t-shirts, nighties, sweaters.









Bella's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Chloe's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Blankets 









Under the bed storage 




















Patricia, what are you talking about not being as organized as the others . .for that many gorgeous clothes your babies has, YOU are as organized as everyone else . . I love how you've invaded every room in the house with their clothes . . I will have to imagine where your sig other has his clothes in (perhaps the garage :biggrin: ) . . I love seeing all the outfits you've bought and MADE for them . . . another wonderful wonderful and very organized Mommy :chili: 

I seriously need HELP from all of you . .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm...I'm.........I'M in shock!!! :new_shocked: I thought I was bad! I have one bin full of clothes (about the size of a laundry basket)
and that's it. I'm proud to say my addiction is under control.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 14 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817643


> I'm...I'm.........I'M in shock!!! :new_shocked: I thought I was bad! I have one bin full of clothes (about the size of a laundry basket)
> and that's it. I'm proud to say my addiction is under control. [/B]



ha ha ha! Glad this thread has made you feel better about your 'addiction'. There are many ladies here who seriously need to attend a support group


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817802


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 14 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817643





> I'm...I'm.........I'M in shock!!! :new_shocked: I thought I was bad! I have one bin full of clothes (about the size of a laundry basket)
> and that's it. I'm proud to say my addiction is under control. [/B]



ha ha ha! Glad this thread has made you feel better about your 'addiction'. There are many ladies here who seriously need to attend a support group 
[/B][/QUOTE]
arty: We prefer if you refer to us as a very special and exclusive group that only the very crazy get to join.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:w00t: :thumbsup: What BEAUTIFUL closets and clothes!!! Great job everyone! What a fabulous thread!
I'm so happy Muffy loves clothes, too! What inspirational pictures!!! :chili: This will definately motivate us! :thumbsup: You're encouraging us... :blush:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 14 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817829


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817802





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 14 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817643





> I'm...I'm.........I'M in shock!!! :new_shocked: I thought I was bad! I have one bin full of clothes (about the size of a laundry basket)
> and that's it. I'm proud to say my addiction is under control. [/B]



ha ha ha! Glad this thread has made you feel better about your 'addiction'. There are many ladies here who seriously need to attend a support group 
[/B][/QUOTE]
arty: We prefer if you refer to us as a very special and exclusive group that only the very crazy get to join. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Where do we sign up for that group??? We need to attend! :brownbag:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817402


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 13 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817306





> QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 13 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817293





> I just love seeing everyone's closets that are so wonderfully organized. All the gorgeous clothes are to die for. Gosh there are enough clothes to open 2 or 3 doggie boutiques lol!
> 
> My 2 babies have the guest bedroom closet, 2 closet organizers in my bedroom closet, a 7-drawer cart and under the bed storage boxes.[/B]


We'd love to see pictures! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have 2 furgirls, Bella and Chloe, and their wardrobe has started to take over the spare bedroom. Their clothes didn't get out of hand until I started sewing last year.  I enjoy sewing for them as much as I enjoy shopping for them. My sig other thinks I've lost my mind lol!

I'm definitely not as organized as everyone but here are some pics. 

Bella's mini closet in my bedroom. 









Cart full of PJs, t-shirts, nighties, sweaters.









Bella's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Chloe's half of the spare bedroom closet.









Blankets 









Under the bed storage 


















[/B][/QUOTE]

:forgive me: A-MA-ZING!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

My little Breeze saw those closets :wub: and she says she wants one of this, :hump: and this, :hump: and this, :hump: and this. :hump: Oh well I guess she has a lot of making up for. :wub2: She is 5 years old and just got her very first dress. :OMG!: Poor baby girl has missed out and now she wants it all. :w00t: Sooooooooooo I guess you have to add us to that list as well. Breeze says yeeeeaaaahhh! :cheer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a friend who has been telling me for years that she's taking me to a support meeting and I have to stand up and say "Hi, my name is Jane and I buy dogs cloths, lots of dog cloths". She has a Malt and he only has a couple of T shirts. I'd love to show her this thread LOL Its going to make me look pretty darn good, I have 3 dogs and not nearly as many cloths as the other "closet people". :brownbag: 
Actually I've been cleaning out a closet and making the girls their own closet and I have even let them take over my computer room. This thread gave me so much motivation. I have more room now so .......... I have to buy more cloths. 
I've loved seeing everyone's cloths and closets. Those are some great closets and this is a fun thread. 
Thanks for starting this Kim!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 10 2009, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815850


> I'd be embarassed to show Cosy's wardrobe. It's in two plastic BINS. [/B]



LOL ~ I have this, in a 4-step, next to my bed. When I saw the add for "need extra storage", I thought, "cool, that will also be my closet" :HistericalSmiley: 
What a deal, storage, and steps, all in one. http://www.luckycatfurniture.com/hedufist.html Oh, and it's also a night stand!! I keep my 
alarm clock, and remotes, on the top step ~ LOL ~ Talk about getting the best bang for your buck ~ :smrofl: 

Each step lifts up, and it stores a ton of things, especially when you start opening the taller steps. I use the two taller ones for blankets,
and the 2 bottom steps for clothes. I also keep several dresses, vests, leashes, etc, downstairs in a chest-type piece of furniture, for convenience.

All of your closets are awesome. I love it. But, yep, how do you decide what they are going to wear? Mine are so limited, I just grab one, suited
for the occassion. You all have so many, which would be suitable, it would take me forever. Mine only dress for walks, though. Daisy loved dressing
for her walks. They also dress when we visit friends.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817897


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 10 2009, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815850





> I'd be embarassed to show Cosy's wardrobe. It's in two plastic BINS. [/B]



LOL ~ I have this, in a 4-step, next to my bed. When I saw the add for "need extra storage", I thought, "cool, that will also be my closet" :HistericalSmiley: 
What a deal, storage, and steps, all in one. http://www.luckycatfurniture.com/hedufist.html Oh, and it's also a night stand!! I keep my 
alarm clock, and remotes, on the top step ~ LOL ~ Talk about getting the best bang for your buck ~ :smrofl: 

Each step lifts up, and it stores a ton of things, especially when you start opening the taller steps. I use the two taller ones for blankets,
and the 2 bottom steps for clothes. I also keep several dresses, vests, leashes, etc, downstairs in a chest-type piece of furniture, for convenience.

All of your closets are awesome. I love it. But, yep, how do you decide what they are going to wear? Mine are so limited, I just grab one, suited
for the occassion. You all have so many, which would be suitable, it would take me forever. Mine only dress for walks, though. Daisy loved dressing
for her walks. They also dress when we visit friends.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey! I'm likin' those steps and storage idea all rolled into one! Do I dare abandon my ONE bin for those? 
I have to give this some thought as I really like having control over when she gets up on the bed and when
she cannot. LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:OMG!: :faint:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817897


> All of your closets are awesome. I love it. But, yep, how do you decide what they are going to wear? Mine are so limited, I just grab one, suited
> for the occassion. You all have so many, which would be suitable, it would take me forever. Mine only dress for walks, though. Daisy loved dressing
> for her walks. They also dress when we visit friends.[/B]


What's really sad is sometimes I open up their closet and can't find something I feel like putting on them that day..sometimes I get bored with the clothes they have...which is probably why I constantly buy new ones. But then sometimes I pull out an old favorite I've had for a while. I guess it really just depends on my mood that day. I really am addicted...


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 14 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817829


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817802





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 14 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817643





> I'm...I'm.........I'M in shock!!! :new_shocked: I thought I was bad! I have one bin full of clothes (about the size of a laundry basket)
> and that's it. I'm proud to say my addiction is under control. [/B]



ha ha ha! Glad this thread has made you feel better about your 'addiction'. There are many ladies here who seriously need to attend a support group 
[/B][/QUOTE]
arty: We prefer if you refer to us as a very special and exclusive group that only the very crazy get to join. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 15 2009, 02:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817908


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817897





> All of your closets are awesome. I love it. But, yep, how do you decide what they are going to wear? Mine are so limited, I just grab one, suited
> for the occassion. You all have so many, which would be suitable, it would take me forever. Mine only dress for walks, though. Daisy loved dressing
> for her walks. They also dress when we visit friends.[/B]


QUOTE


> What's really sad is sometimes I open up their closet and can't find something I feel like putting on them that day..sometimes I get bored with the clothes they have..[/B]


.which is probably why I constantly buy new ones. But then sometimes I pull out an old favorite I've had for a while. I guess it really just depends on my mood that day. I really am addicted...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me too......sometimes I feel like they don't have anything new to wear.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 14 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817829


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817802





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 14 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817643





> I'm...I'm.........I'M in shock!!! :new_shocked: I thought I was bad! I have one bin full of clothes (about the size of a laundry basket)
> and that's it. I'm proud to say my addiction is under control. [/B]



ha ha ha! Glad this thread has made you feel better about your 'addiction'. There are many ladies here who seriously need to attend a support group 
[/B][/QUOTE]
arty: We prefer if you refer to us as a very special and exclusive group that only the very crazy get to join. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

recognition and admittence is always the first step - go Kim!!! You are well on your way to being a graduate of the "my dog has more beautiful clothes than me" group 

Seriously though - thank you so much for this thread - I showed it to DH who then said that as long as Hunter never had his own closet he would be happy


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

haha they are all great, i wish i could post pics of my dogs wardrobes lol. their room is the spare room in our house, Princess and lilly have their own wardrobes as does romeo. Princess needs a new one haha. its full to the top, all her clothes are hung up, her pjs her draws that my oh made (set of three draws , 1 which has her hats in haha) then she has a box full of collers., hanger with her harnesses on, leads hung on the back of the doors. and hger diamante coller and posh clothes are hund the other sige of her wardrobe, she also has 3 bozes full of bows and ribbons haha. she is my spoilt princess lol


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Any more FABOLOUS closets out there???  
I just love this thread! (And I'm trying to get ideas...) 
I think I'd better learn how to use my sewing machine!!!
I love how everyones closet pics look like little boutiques! Very chic!
:good post - perfect 10:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Canada @ Sep 2 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825307


> Any more FABOLOUS closets out there???
> I just love this thread! (And I'm trying to get ideas...)
> I think I'd better learn how to use my sewing machine!!!
> I love how everyones closet pics look like little boutiques! Very chic!
> :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


Oh you got your malty now!? You must show us pictures!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 2 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825329


> Oh you got your malty now!? You must show us pictures! [/B]


Yes, I adopted my malty!!! :chili: I'll take some more pics! All I have up now, is just a pic of Muffy in my avatar!!! Thank you for your message! : )
(sorry to hijack post... Any more closet pics anyone?  )


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't realize that Angel had crawled up behind me, loooking over my shoulder as I read this thread. Poor baby. She's crying her lil heart out. :smcry: Her "wardrobe" only takes up half a rod in a regular size closet. She's feeling very unloved.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825397


> I didn't realize that Angel had crawled up behind me, loooking over my shoulder as I read this thread. Poor baby. She's crying her lil heart out. :smcry: Her "wardrobe" only takes up half a rod in a regular size closet. She's feeling very unloved. [/B]


Your Angel's wardrobe takes up half a rod...._SO FAR!!!_  I'm sure she'll accumulate more! 
I'm sure a lot of us are motivated to bust out our sewing machines/credit cards after seeing these amazing closet pics!


----------



## ihearteinstein (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG I love that closet! My boyfriend complains that I buy too many clothes for Einstein, but now I have evidence that, on the contrary, I actually have some catching up to do! 
:heart: /Theresa


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ihearteinstein @ Sep 5 2009, 01:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826238


> OMG I love that closet! My boyfriend complains that I buy too many clothes for Einstein, but now I have evidence that, on the contrary, I actually have some catching up to do!
> :heart: /Theresa[/B]


Which closet? There's like six different ones through the thread. LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I m truly in shock! And also glad I have a boy who's in full coat and doesn't like wearing clothes..LOL
I do however have one bow case...LOL
and a few drawers full of coats and jackets...and leads.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Aug 13 2009, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817116


> QUOTE (PreciousPups @ Aug 9 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815725





> Well, my poor poor boys have nothing. Leashes maybe, but nothing else. I think I'm needing a "little girl"!! :wub:[/B]


LOL!!!!!!! You know Bentley loves clothes more than Brie.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My Murphy loves his clothes more than Milly does too. Milly really loves them if they are brand new, but Muprh loves to get dressed all the time.

Everyones closets are awesome...I wish.

Mill and Murph only have a set of plastice drawers each, 4 drawers in each set, they are all pretty full so I cant be buying more clothes cause I just have no room for more drawers or wardrobes as yet.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for posting this! That looks awesome and GREAT job!! Also, it makes me feel better. I will refer my hubby to your picture of Nissa's closet next time he infers that Zippy has more clothes than he does, or my daughter says I spoil Zippy more than I ever did her lol.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Sep 3 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825397


> I didn't realize that Angel had crawled up behind me, loooking over my shoulder as I read this thread. Poor baby. She's crying her lil heart out. :smcry: Her "wardrobe" only takes up half a rod in a regular size closet. She's feeling very unloved. [/B]


LMAO

Darcy has 1 raincoat and 1 rugby shirt. 3 leashes, 2 Puppia harnesses. 1 nice Bowser bed, 1 cheap one for everyday lounging. :huh: It's a good thing he can't read SM.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW.

You ladies are my heroes! I just saw the thread again and cannot believe I missed all the other closets after Nissa's initial one. LOL I've had Lola for about 3 months now and my boyfriend was irritated when I bought a little closet (the one on PetEdge with the bed underneath for Lola). His boy reasoning was: "Why does a dog need a closet?"

At the time, I thought and told him, _Oh she won't have that many clothes. I mean, she's little, it'll be cold in the winter. _ LOL now her super tiny closet is overflowing. I aspire to have one like all of the fabulous ones you ladies put up! Keep it up! They're beautiful, organized, and creative.

Maybe one of you can do my closet for me? LOL :HistericalSmiley: Just kidding! My closet is a disaster. You can probably go in but you'll never find your way out!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Sep 29 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835177


> WOW.
> 
> You ladies are my heroes! I just saw the thread again and cannot believe I missed all the other closets after Nissa's initial one. LOL I've had Lola for about 3 months now and my boyfriend was irritated when I bought a little closet (the one on PetEdge with the bed underneath for Lola). His boy reasoning was: "Why does a dog need a closet?"
> 
> ...


That's so funny!  I love your reasoning with yourself "Oh she won't have that many clothes..." And then it quickly progressed to "her super tiny closet is overflowing" 
:smrofl: How quickly we all secumb to the SMS. (Spoiled Maltese Syndrome!) :biggrin: Maybe Maltese should start coming with a little warning label attached to them.
Sounds like another well-loved Maltese to me!!! 

So the BIG question on everbody's mind: Any MORE closet pictures???
I swear that this is one of my fav threads!!! 
Muffy is starting a little check list of what she wants her closet to look like!  I've been working away on it. It is a small scale endeavor (for _now_!)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Jaimie needs to post pictures of her fluffs closets! If I remember the last time we did this, they were stuffed!


----------

